# Frage zum Granite Chief / Richtige Rahmengröße



## BassTee (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich nun endlich zum Kauf eines Granite Chiefs entschlossen, ist bis auf die Rahmengröße auch schon fertig konfiguriert...

Und genau da bin ich mir unsicher....Der Konfi spuckt bei meinen Maßen (Größe: 190cm, Schritthöhe: 94cm, Schulterbreite:48cm und Gewicht 85kg) eine Rahmengröße von L vor. Der Berater in der BikeTown hat mir XL vorgeschlagen, welches ich auch gefahren bin, war für ein paar Runden im Laden auch Ok.... 

Da ich aber noch nicht so ganz lange dabei bin, fehlt mir der Vergleich und die Erfahrung. Deshalb die Bitte nach Eurer Meinung; welche Größe ist empfehlenswert??? Zum Einsatz kommen soll das GC sowohl auf Touren als auch bei etwas anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten und das ein oder andere mal im BikePark.

Da ich am Weekend zuschlagen will, würde ich mich über schnelle Antworten freuen...

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
BassTee


----------



## sportzigarette (9. Februar 2012)

Da liegst du mit deinen Werten genau am Ende von L und hast somit das Vergnügen, dich zwischen L und XL zu entscheiden... 

Bei mir wars ganz genau so, mit 1.79 m und 85 cm lieg ich am Ende von M und habe mich auch für diese Größe entschieden, da mir das Oberrohr des L zu lang ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (9. Februar 2012)

Die Rahmengroesse ist auch ein wenig von den eigenen Vorlieben und dem Eisatzgebiet abhaengig.
Ich bevorzuge mit 1,8m immer die kleineren Rahmen. In der Biktown wurde mir zu L geraten, welches ich entgegen der Beratung nicht haben wollte - hab mich fuer M entschieden, da ich das GC ausschliesslich auf Trails nutze - L waere mir definitiv zu gross gewesen.

Bist du bei Rose nur XL gefahren oder auch L? Wuerde an deiner Stelle zu L tendieren, aber dies haengt halt auch von den eigenen Vorlieben ab.

Da du schreibst, dass du ab und wann in den Park willst, beruecksichtige auch das Jimbo!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## BassTee (9. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnellen antworten!

Bin leider damals nur das XL gefahren, hab mir aber für Samstag auch das L zur Probefahrt reservieren lassen. 

Mit dem Jimbo hab ich auch geliebäugelt, aber da ich die Berge genauso gerne rauf wie runter fahre, habe ich mich nach langem hin und her für das GC entschieden.....


----------



## BassTee (10. Februar 2012)

Der Samstag rückt näher.... 

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp oder Empfehlung???

DANKE!


----------



## psycho82 (10. Februar 2012)

Willst du den konkret noch was wissen?
Mach die Probefahrten mit den verschiedenen Rahmengroessen und entscheide dann nach deinem Gefuehl welches besser passt - die subjektive Wahrnemung kann auch schon mal anders sein als die Meinung des Beraters - als nimm das was dir zusagt!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## BassTee (11. Februar 2012)

So, beide Größen nochmal gefahren und mich fürs XL entschieden. Liefertermin Ende März, ich freu mich schon.... 

Dann werde ich jetzt mal ins "Wartezimmer" wechseln... Vielen Dank an Psycho und Sportzigarette!


----------



## Micha382 (28. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich klinke mich hier mal ein und möchte fragen zu welcher Grösse ihr mir raten würdet.
Das GC soll für Touren herhalten aber auch beim Trialsurfen brauchbar sein ;-)
Ich bin 183cm groß und hab ne circa Schrittlänge von 86 wenn ich richtig gemessen habe. Somit bin ich ja an der Untergrenze von L aber an der Obergrenze von M und ich bin mir nicht sicher. Wozu würdet ihr mir raten? M und längerer Vorbau oder L und kürzerer Vorbau?

Danke und Grüsse
Micha


----------



## Deleted 224116 (28. August 2012)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich klinke mich hier mal ein und möchte fragen zu welcher Grösse ihr mir raten würdet.
> Das GC soll für Touren herhalten aber auch beim Trialsurfen brauchbar sein ;-)
> ...



Hi,
war bei meinem GC auch genau zwischen M und L.
Hab mich dann für L entschieden weil ich weniger aggressiv fahren möchte und auf Touren bin ich damit auch sehr zufrieden.

Würde dir also zu L raten!

Bin 1,87m groß und Schrittlänge war 87


----------



## FendiMan (30. August 2012)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Ich bin 183cm groß und hab ne circa Schrittlänge von 86 wenn ich richtig gemessen habe.



Ich habe zwar nicht das GC, sonern das Jabba Wood, aber ich habe mich bei 1,80 und Schrittlänge 86 für die Grösse L entschieden und bereue es absolut nicht. Der Rahmen passt perfekt. Kleiner wäre hinderlich beim Fahren.


----------



## Quackches (30. August 2012)

Ich bin auch 1,90 m. Schrittlänge weiß ich gerade nicht genau, aber ich habe recht lange Beine. Ich habe mich damals für den L-Rahmen entschieden. Habe aber leider bisher keinen Vergleich zum XL. Ich komme prima mit der Größe des Rahmens zurecht. Fahre auch längere Touren und das passt schon. Mit L machst du grundsätzlich nichts falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_2504 (28. August 2015)

Servus Zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bekomme auch noch ein paar Tipps. Ich bin leider ein Sitzriese, d.h. bei 183cm Körpergröße nur 83cm Schrittlänge.
Ich bin somit bei Rose und dem Granite Chief 2015 bzw. 2016 (Rahmen bleibt gleich) genau zwischen M und L. Da ich einen langen Oberkörper habe benötige ich eigentlich schon die 600mm Oberrohr Länge. Das Sitzrohr sollte 47cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 83cm betragen. 

Ich würde also das Sitzrohr vom M und das Oberrohr vom L benötigen. Bin wirklich total unsicher. Bin bisher 52cm gefahren und 600mm Oberrohr. Sitzhöhe war definitiv zu groß, konnte bei voll abgesenkter Variostütze kaum den Boden berühern. Die Oberrohrlänge war aber gut,
hatte bei Alpenüberquerungen nie Probleme mit der Position beim fahren. Habe allerdings den Sattel über die KS Stütze immer mal wieder etwas abgesenkt da 52cm einfach zu hoch. 

Was tun?

Danke!!!


----------

